

Show HN: SMS My TV Show (find out when your show is on next) - eapen
http://eapen.in/apps/

======
eapen
Send an SMS to (650) 918-6928 with the name of a TV show.

You will receive a reply with the number of days the next episode will be on
(and the date) as well how many days ago the last episode was broadcast (and
the date).

eg. Send an SMS to (650) 918-6928 with “Dexter” and you will get the following
reply: Next episode of Dexter in 224 days (9/25/10). Last episode was 62 days
ago (12/31/09).

~~~
dpcan
Bug report :) It got Lost wrong. It said it airs today. It doesn't, except in
reruns. Then it doesn't know it airs tomorrow, and says it doesn't air again
for 8 days.

Is the app only showing for "New" episodes?

~~~
eapen
Thanks dpcan. I had a hard time figuring out whether to show episodes airing
today as the next episode or last episode. So, I made some changes related to
that yesterday and this bug was a result of that change. I have changed it
back to show an episode airing today as the "next" episode.

Long story short - this bug is addressed now.

------
Vindexus
Pretty cool idea. How are you getting the info from TVRage.com? If you're
doing a cURL type web scraping then you might want to check out if you're even
allowed to do that.

Definitely add show times, like your friend said.

Are you planning on monetizing this at all?

~~~
eapen
Thanks! TVRage now offers an API with this information and I am utilizing
that.

Don't really see this taking off yet and don't plan to monetize unless it gets
too expensive to run. A couple of hundred hits a month is affordable.

